

Four beds ready to treat Internet addicts - trysomething
http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/07/health/internet-addiction-treatment-center/?hpt=hp_t2

======
soora
In a weird way, stories like this remind me just how amazing the internet and
games have become. The fact that people can become so immersed into the
experience that their brain mimics chemical addiction is mind blowing.

~~~
mjn
It's an interesting phenomenon, but I'm not sure it has much to do with the
internet or technology. People have gotten addicted to gambling on slot
machines and poker tables, so the level of technological advancement needed to
mimic chemical addiction doesn't even require entering the transistor age.

